# 33 GTR



## starlet_V8 (Mar 29, 2005)

*R33 GTR V-SPEC*

on behalf of supraRZ (nick)


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for putting those up mate, my internet is all ****ed up & I cant post any pics etc..


----------



## Luffy (Jul 12, 2004)

looking good nick!!! A wolf in sheeps clothing! nobody would know what power that car has even if you lookedunder the enginebay, the only give away... a roll cage!!!


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

what tuner do you use  nice car mate


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Love black wheels and cf bonnet on a white 33, superb...


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

beast


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Very nice car
Love R33's in white :smokin:


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

SkylineBoy said:


> Very nice car
> Love R33's in white :smokin:


me to love white skylines. nice car mate


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks for all the good comments !!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*JUST THE JOB*

Very Very nice.

Proper old beast..... :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Mick


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Whoa! Missed this thread. Stunning 33 mate, love the white and black combo - very cool! :smokin:


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

Nick
Great to see and hear the old girl is still going well. 
what have you done to her since I let her go all the ions ago?

I heard about the 2530s and Fcon pro. very good choice. 

looks like a bonnet, some gauges and a roll cage?

Not so sure about the tuners sticker. what are the gillams up to these days? still chasing sheep out of the shed??

:smokin:  

regards to all. I have gone all german and currently chasing an E46 M3.


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Abbey have just done metal head gasket etc. & a load more mapping work, it now makes 487bhp pump fuel & 511bhp on cool blue at the hubs!! 

Im sorry to hear about your choice of transport Nick!!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

cheeky boy!
had to get sensible but work picks up the tab plus the fuel so hey ho. thought about an R34 but not sure I really want to get back into it all. 

how much have you spent on her now? must be quite a bit!!
I guess you are running her to 1.4 bar? is she still on std internals? hope all goes well.


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

It runs up to 1.6 bar! & i've probably spent the same as what I gave you for it Nick!! As for internals thats one of the things on the never ending to do list!! LOL


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

ouch on the monies but then it's a lot of performance still for what you have spent!! 996 turbo grunt for half the price!
good work nick and it sounds like a sorted car. 2530s still pull well to 1.6 bar as I remember paul jacksons old 33 on the way to le mans. 
sounds like a great set up and good to hear she is holding up together on std internals. 
gearbox all ok I hope too??

happy motoring old boy.
NLW


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah she pulls very well mate, & the box is still taking the abuse :smokin:  & to top it all off I haven't had any real problems with the car at all mate, although the hicas is becoming very annoying so shall be removed soon!!


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

told you it was a good car mate!!

even if you did see it in the rain that time!!!


----------



## Supra RZ (Feb 6, 2003)

Very true mate, I can't disagree with that!!!


----------

